# Tampa Florida Snook Fishing at Night!



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

We just completed our trip and I have edited some of the videos I shot while I was on vacation. If you have never taken a night fishing charter I highly recommend it! Pulling up on a dock light that literally has hundreds of fish on it was something I will never forget! My main goal was to throw artificial as my buddy tossed live shrimp. The guide that took us out is a snook fishing legend and his alias is The Mad Snooker! We caught over 35 snook in just 4 hours bouncing from dock to dock. I was even catching fish under a very busy restaurant skipping my swimbaits under their building. It was an EPIC night and I hope you enjoy the action!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the videos. It looks like you had a good trip. There’s nothing like the saltwater. Snook under the lights are a blast. I’m heading down in a couple weeks, your videos are getting me excited. Did the red tide end up hindering your trip at all?


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for the video! Brings back great memories. My brother in law and I are snowbirds in Port Charlotte Florida and snook fish on the dock lights about three times a week. What a blast! We mostly use live shrimp on the bottom, have not had as much luck with artificials. Nothing like hooking into a big snook that is ripping off line and he's jumping out of the water around the boat but you can't see him!! It's a blast!
We found one of the tips is to never fish in the light where you see the fish. We fish out in the shadows maybe 30 to 50 feet from the light.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Does anyone know if they'll still be around the last week of July??? I'm heading down there for a week, 

Bass assasin does the guy you fished with run a business or was it just someone you know there?? Sure wouldn't mind doing something like that being its gonna be pretty hot down there during the day..


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The snook will still be there in late July.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Muddy said:


> Thanks for the videos. It looks like you had a good trip. There’s nothing like the saltwater. Snook under the lights are a blast. I’m heading down in a couple weeks, your videos are getting me excited. Did the red tide end up hindering your trip at all?


 The red tide was worse in some places than in others. I was staying at Indian Rocks and it got you pretty good. For some reason, I personally wasn't as affected as most people. I would have a slight cough here and there but not much more than that. Some folks were just miserable sneezing and coughing their brains out.. I know Port Richey was perfectly fine and further south of Tampa where I took this specific charter the red tide was not really existent.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

PatSea said:


> Thanks for the video! Brings back great memories. My brother in law and I are snowbirds in Port Charlotte Florida and snook fish on the dock lights about three times a week. What a blast! We mostly use live shrimp on the bottom, have not had as much luck with artificials. Nothing like hooking into a big snook that is ripping off line and he's jumping out of the water around the boat but you can't see him!! It's a blast!
> We found one of the tips is to never fish in the light where you see the fish. We fish out in the shadows maybe 30 to 50 feet from the light.


You are not lying about how fun this is! I was able to get these fish to eat in the middle of the light burning my swimbait across the top of the water..it was incredible and something I really want to do again in the future


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> Does anyone know if they'll still be around the last week of July??? I'm heading down there for a week,
> 
> Bass assasin does the guy you fished with run a business or was it just someone you know there?? Sure wouldn't mind doing something like that being its gonna be pretty hot down there during the day..


I know prime time is right now but I would be willing to bet they are there year around just maybe not in the numbers we witnessed. I would get into contact with the Mad Snooker he is a very friendly dude and is willing to share a bunch of helpful information about snook fishing!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Not a fan of saltwater fising,but that looked like fun.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

BMustang said:


> Not a fan of saltwater fising,but that looked like fun.


It was a really unique fishing experience. You were fishing dock lights at night and the sun wasn't just beating you down. I had a blast for sure!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Snook and other fish can be caught under dock lights all year.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the week of the 24th, I've only caught a couple of dinks in Palm Beach in February over the years but have seen some real monsters under the docks early in the morning at first light when getting ready to go offshore


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Found a little un that wanted to play..


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

bridgeman said:


> View attachment 473405
> 
> 
> 
> Found a little un that wanted to play..


even that size snook put up a great fight!!!


----------

